
Unmaintained Cold War fallout shelters offer little if real nuclear war - pmoriarty
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2018/01/18/world/science-health-world/unmaintained-cold-war-fallout-shelters-offer-little-option-real-war-breaks/
======
pmoriarty
_" We’re not in a Cold War scenario. We are in 2018," said Dr. Irwin Redlener,
head of the National Center for Disaster Preparedness at Columbia University’s
Earth Institute. "We’re not facing what we were facing 50 years ago, when the
Soviet Union and the U.S. had nuclear warheads pointed at each other that
would devastate the world. There’s a threat, but it’s a different type of
threat today."_

Russia and the US still have thousands of warheads pointing at each other.

People like the author of the above quote are living with a false sense of
security.

